# Sticky  Your Personal Bill of Rights



## user12345

*Every man, woman, and child has the following rights by virtue of the fact that they exist.
These are reasonable and ordinary expectations, which create appropriate boundaries.*

I have the right to make my own choices.

I have the right to follow my own values and standards,
as long as I am not abusive towards others.

I have a right to dignity and respect.

I have a right to all of my feelings.

I have a right to express myself as long as
I am not abusive toward others.

I have a right to determine and honor my own priorities.

I have a right to recognize and accept my own value system as appropriate.

I have a right to have my needs and wants respected by others.

I have the right to say no when I feel I am not ready, unsafe,
or that it violates my values (this goes for kids too...they have
the right to say "no" to their parents)

I have the right to make mistakes and not have to be perfect.

I have the right not to be responsible for others behavior,
actions, feelings or problems.

I have a right to be uniquely me, without feeling I'm not good enough.

I have the right to make decisions based on my 
feelings and judgment for any reason.

I have the right to change my mind at any time.


I have the right to my personal space and time needs.

I have the right to be flexible and be comfortable with doing so.

I have the right to be in a safe, non-abusive environment.

I have the right to forgive others and forgive myself.

I have the right to give and receive unconditional love.

I have the right to enjoy being sexual and celebrate my sexuality.

I have the right to my own spiritual beliefs and to celebrate them.

I have the right to grieve when I don't get what I need.

I have the right to grieve when I get something I didn't need or want.

I have the right to joyfully receive without feeling guilty.

I have a right to healthy relationships of my choice.

I have the right to be angry with someone I love.

I can take care of myself, no matter what.

I have the right to be, and can be, healthier than those around me.

I have the right to trust others who earn my trust.

I have the right to terminate conversations for any reason.

It is OK to be relaxed, playful and frivolous.

I have a right to expect honesty from others.

I have the right to change and grow.

I have the right to follow my own path.

*I have the right to be happy.*

------

Once again, a bit long but worth a read. I truly believe every human being deserves these rights. Once I started implementing them into my daily life, friction was caused amongst my family members, because they were so used to me doing whatever they said and never standing up for myself.

It takes a while to truly believe these rights, I know I'm still struggling too.

But every day try to implement one of them. Soon you will believe that you are worthy of these rights as well.

What do you think?

http://www.unhinderedliving.com/personalrights.html


----------



## Escozzi

thats a good one, when your suffering from SA it is hard to stick up for yourself and to believe in your rights... This is a good reminder for what your rights are


----------



## Eia Au

Awesome post. These are all reasonable expectations to have of yourself and others.


----------



## Wesses

thx for this, im goign to read it aloud


----------



## ainsleigh

Escozzi said:


> thats a good one, when your suffering from SA it is hard to stick up for yourself and to believe in your rights... This is a good reminder for what your rights are


This is very true.


----------



## Lasair

Love this post - Sticky!


----------



## Jr189

thanks for this!


----------



## Frunktubulus

I want to hug this post.


----------



## Aki ne

Escozzi said:


> thats a good one, when your suffering from SA it is hard to stick up for yourself and to believe in your rights... This is a good reminder for what your rights are


Escozzi
agreed


----------



## mystory

this post is awesome :clap


----------



## ZEROMOTION

I think a "personal bill of rights" is a way to remind yourself what you stand for and believe. In the end, it's what you think your rights are that matters. Whether or not you are willing to defend them with your life is another matter.


----------



## biffyclyroluver

*I have the right to be uniquely me without feeling I'm not good enough*

I think that is the best one...SA sufferers everywhere be yourself!


----------



## trivialmind

nice post, thank you for positive post.
Everyone should read this and if everyone read this and think of it thoroughly then maybe they will think that they have the right to be themselves.
I am sick and tired of being someone else.
I used to when I'm in high school
and what a waste of energy that is, I should have accomplish more, if only I let go of hang ups and think I have the right to be eccentric


----------



## allnamesaretaken

Thank you


----------



## Identity

Awesome post, thank you!


----------



## JustThisGuy

I can't add anything to that. It's beautiful.


----------



## cosyrain

love it.


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

Awesome. So well-written and so encouraging


----------



## MidnightBlu

I love this. Thank you.


----------



## Burnt Toast

Thank you for this post! These are important rights, and yes it takes a litte while to get used to them for alot of people.


----------



## Jilljoe

I have to say that your post is absolutely beautiful and touching and I love it. :clap


R91 said:


> *
> I have the right to be happy.
> *


*
There is something overwhelmingly dramatic surging up inside myself when I read this. I don't know why and I'm not sure what that 'something' is, but its just so powerful.

Thanks, R91*


----------



## JenN2791

I have read this over a few times before, but it is time I print this baby out and stick it in my backpack so I can see it each day and be reminded that I have the right to feel good about myself and love everything about myself, etc.

Again, thank you for sharing this with everyone here  You are the shiznit <3


----------



## niacin

I have the right to look ugly if I want to. And I exercised that right today!  I went for a run without any makeup on (I've got pretty bad acne). I ran past a cute guy and his pretty girlfriend who were my age and just smiled and went on. It felt nice to not care.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

growing up in my house hold i didnt have any of these... i was told i have the right to breathe, eat, and sleep.... and even those came with fine print that said *within reason* ... aside from that i didnt have ****


----------



## Flint

This is a wonderful post, thank you for posting it


----------



## Myluckystar

I needed to read that. Thank you for posting it.

I'll just add to my Personal Bill of Rights: I have the right to like whoever I want. <3


----------



## heldhostagebymyemotions

That's a lot of rights I never knew I had -n-


----------



## JohnX

This is a really beautiful post.Thanks to the author.


----------



## SuzintheCity

This bill of rigts is awesone. Thanks R91. I agree with you every day is a struggle to exert our rights with family, friends, co-workers. I believe when our parents teach us and respect these rights it makes it easier to exert our rights outside the family. I believe it all starts with our family relationsips. A parent has to give respect to receive respect. Let's all remember to continually exert our rights and ask and give the respect deserved especially to our loved ones.


----------



## Tubman

I keep these beside my bed so I can read them every morning. Thank you.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Your post is a very good idea , i love it  that is exactly the kind of stuff that help people moving forward in my opinion .


----------



## bottleofblues

Great post, part of me struggles to believe it though who am i to deserve these rights, what about others who are starving and exploited in third world countries do they deserve the same happiness?
If yes then why is life such that it probably can't b achieved for them, oh well better them than not me right?
I totally agree with this list but for some people it is always denied.


----------



## socialanxietyfix

I absolutely love this post/thread. It hammers back on the theory that we all have complete control over how we respond to any situation that comes our way.

You can't always control what happens to you. However, your reaction lives completely in your own head and you really CAN choose to be happy and confident at any time.

Thank you for this encouraging statement of self-rights!


----------



## beothuck1

Thanks for this post! I definitely needed the reminder. 

"I have the right to make mistakes and not have to be perfect." ...well hallelujah. Ha ha!


----------



## pink28

Awesome!! I will use these. They almost make me nervous just to think about because I have been living in fear and not in control of these for so long.


----------



## man143

Wow. Very good post. I think it should be seen daily


----------



## WhatWentWrong

Love it! for my two cents "I have the right to be silent and not be judged"


----------



## Haven49

this is beautiful, thank you :mushy


----------



## Raeden

R91 said:


> *
> I have the right to say no when I feel I am not ready, unsafe,
> or that it violates my values (this goes for kids too...they have
> the right to say "no" to their parents)
> *


*

Not really. At the end of the day, a parent can force a minor to do whatever they want.*


----------



## Hornbeam

Well done for that post. I should know and feel my own bill of rights, but I'm much older. I've been the adult me for 30 years. You are just finding yourself. I can change but it's a much greater wrench, you need to assert yourself positively. I've struggled with this for years, high functioning autistic with social anxiety / thickness


----------



## dreamloss

Haha jesus christ it almost made me cry reading that >< 
Thankyou R91, for reminding us of our rights and that we are allowed to be ourselves and happy!


----------



## twitchy666

*Oh dear*

It seems some can get a *lot* of luck handed to them for free
and it takes no effort

Everyone :clap


----------



## jimjam

Wow. I think I'm going to print this first post out and stick it to my wall. I'm very serious. It makes such a good valid point.

Essentially, we have the right to be ourselves, be happy, and to deny anyone who interferes with those rights. Basically, stand up for yourself and be yourself.

It sounds so simple, but so often I let it slip by. Just doing what everyone WANTS me to, what everyone THINKS I should do... or should not do.

Or worse, just being quiet when I feel like my rights (or others) are being violated.

Thank you for this topic. I needed that right now.


----------



## Ironyinivory

It is OK to be relaxed, playful and frivolous.

I need to work on that one. I get so tense and stressed in public. I miss dancing in target like I used to with my sisters. Life would be a lot happier if I could just let go.


----------



## jimjam

Ironyinivory said:


> It is OK to be relaxed, playful and frivolous.
> 
> I need to work on that one. I get so tense and stressed in public. I miss dancing in target like I used to with my sisters. Life would be a lot happier if I could just let go.


I agree. This one is probably my biggest struggle. I always mentally deny myself the right to be silly and fun. I miss the days of playing jungle explorer in the clothing department with my young relatives. I miss that feeling of just having fun.

Now, whenever I feel the urge to say something funny or stupid, I suppress it. I always think "that's stupid. They'll think I'm stupid." I need to just let go and be myself. Because the few times I do let go, everyone gets a laugh and enjoys my company.

I'm funny, dammit. And I deserve to let myself be!


----------



## burgerchuckie

Agree with everything you said.


----------



## AmyDiamond

Love this! Thanks for sharing!

Peaceful journey!


----------



## twitchy666

*It's now my quote*

in every message to recruiters


----------



## owls

I have the right to grieve when I don't get what I need. <<< THIS.
I feel I'm not getting enough of this in my life. People's expectations are ****ed.


----------



## 000XXX000

I feel like I have seen a similar list in my anxiety workbook...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

This is a wonderful post!


----------



## Justlittleme

My bill of rights: Do not judge any man. Live to do know right from wrong. Never give up.

And I abide strongly with this.


----------



## guitarmatt

thank you, this is a great list. I honestly think someone could feel much happier just by reading it everyday. Its a relief from all the unnecessary pressure we put on ourselves.


----------



## WanderingMind001

This is beautiful! No one should take away these rights from us.


----------



## minimized

When do I actually get to exercise these rights?

Or they don't exist at all...


----------



## MrNormal

Love this! Thanks a bunch


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

R91 said:


> *Every man, woman, and child has the following rights by virtue of the fact that they exist.
> These are reasonable and ordinary expectations, which create appropriate boundaries.*
> 
> I have the right to make my own choices.
> 
> I have the right to follow my own values and standards,
> as long as I am not abusive towards others.
> 
> I have a right to dignity and respect.
> 
> I have a right to all of my feelings.
> 
> I have a right to express myself as long as
> I am not abusive toward others.
> 
> I have a right to determine and honor my own priorities.
> 
> I have a right to recognize and accept my own value system as appropriate.
> 
> I have a right to have my needs and wants respected by others.
> 
> I have the right to say no when I feel I am not ready, unsafe,
> or that it violates my values (this goes for kids too...they have
> the right to say "no" to their parents)
> 
> I have the right to make mistakes and not have to be perfect.
> 
> I have the right not to be responsible for others behavior,
> actions, feelings or problems.
> 
> I have a right to be uniquely me, without feeling I'm not good enough.
> 
> I have the right to make decisions based on my
> feelings and judgment for any reason.
> 
> I have the right to change my mind at any time.
> 
> 
> I have the right to my personal space and time needs.
> 
> I have the right to be flexible and be comfortable with doing so.
> 
> I have the right to be in a safe, non-abusive environment.
> 
> I have the right to forgive others and forgive myself.
> 
> I have the right to give and receive unconditional love.
> 
> I have the right to enjoy being sexual and celebrate my sexuality.
> 
> I have the right to my own spiritual beliefs and to celebrate them.
> 
> I have the right to grieve when I don't get what I need.
> 
> I have the right to grieve when I get something I didn't need or want.
> 
> I have the right to joyfully receive without feeling guilty.
> 
> I have a right to healthy relationships of my choice.
> 
> I have the right to be angry with someone I love.
> 
> I can take care of myself, no matter what.
> 
> I have the right to be, and can be, healthier than those around me.
> 
> I have the right to trust others who earn my trust.
> 
> I have the right to terminate conversations for any reason.
> 
> It is OK to be relaxed, playful and frivolous.
> 
> I have a right to expect honesty from others.
> 
> I have the right to change and grow.
> 
> I have the right to follow my own path.
> 
> *I have the right to be happy.*
> 
> ------
> 
> Once again, a bit long but worth a read. I truly believe every human being deserves these rights. Once I started implementing them into my daily life, friction was caused amongst my family members, because they were so used to me doing whatever they said and never standing up for myself.
> 
> It takes a while to truly believe these rights, I know I'm still struggling too.
> 
> But every day try to implement one of them. Soon you will believe that you are worthy of these rights as well.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> http://www.unhinderedliving.com/personalrights.html


 I take issue with that fact that you said these rights exist when they don't, they're social constructs and not universally divine nor are they objectively correct but I understand your point.


----------



## towmotor610

Thank you for the post, ill be reading this one alot


----------



## prehistoric

I have the right to be happy.

^This says it all and it belongs to everyone.


----------



## Blag

But still, there is not justification for being fat, unless there are medical obligations/side affects of important medical treatment. Being fat is unhealthy, and health/unhealth is well defined. However many rights you have, science applies to everybody.


----------



## Marshmallow Peep

My mother needed to read these before having any children......!!!!


----------



## bestFizzy

DanTheOutlaw, there is no such thing as anything being universally divine. I see this list as a sort of true baseline, and for someone to impose upon you and infringe upon these rights is to have actually created a social construct.


----------



## rosepeony

This is a good one.


----------



## theshyone92

This is a wonderful post that really resonated with me. It basically lists everything deep down I know to be true. I think I'm going to come back here quite often to read this. Thanks a lot for this post.


----------



## Fun Spirit

My Personal Bill of Rights:


----------



## Taaylah

user12345 said:


> I have a right to all of my feelings.
> 
> I have a right to express myself as long as
> I am not abusive toward others.
> 
> I have a right to have my needs and wants respected by others.
> 
> I have the right to make decisions based on my
> feelings and judgment for any reason.
> 
> I can take care of myself, no matter what.
> 
> I have a right to expect honesty from others.


These are the ones I need to work on the most. I'm too passive and give in to other people way too easily in an effort to please them, a lot of times at my own expense. I really needed to read this list. I think I'll print it out and hang it somewhere I can see it every day.


----------



## SparklingWater

user12345 said:


> *Every man, woman, and child has the following rights by virtue of the fact that they exist.
> These are reasonable and ordinary expectations, which create appropriate boundaries.*
> 
> I have the right to make my own choices.
> 
> I have the right to follow my own values and standards,
> as long as I am not abusive towards others.
> 
> I have a right to dignity and respect.
> 
> I have a right to all of my feelings.
> 
> I have a right to express myself as long as
> I am not abusive toward others.
> 
> I have a right to determine and honor my own priorities.
> 
> I have a right to recognize and accept my own value system as appropriate.
> 
> I have a right to have my needs and wants respected by others.
> 
> I have the right to say no when I feel I am not ready, unsafe,
> or that it violates my values (this goes for kids too...they have
> the right to say "no" to their parents)
> 
> I have the right to make mistakes and not have to be perfect.
> 
> I have the right not to be responsible for others behavior,
> actions, feelings or problems.
> 
> I have a right to be uniquely me, without feeling I'm not good enough.
> 
> I have the right to make decisions based on my
> feelings and judgment for any reason.
> 
> I have the right to change my mind at any time.
> 
> 
> I have the right to my personal space and time needs.
> 
> I have the right to be flexible and be comfortable with doing so.
> 
> I have the right to be in a safe, non-abusive environment.
> 
> I have the right to forgive others and forgive myself.
> 
> I have the right to give and receive unconditional love.
> 
> I have the right to enjoy being sexual and celebrate my sexuality.
> 
> I have the right to my own spiritual beliefs and to celebrate them.
> 
> I have the right to grieve when I don't get what I need.
> 
> I have the right to grieve when I get something I didn't need or want.
> 
> I have the right to joyfully receive without feeling guilty.
> 
> I have a right to healthy relationships of my choice.
> 
> I have the right to be angry with someone I love.
> 
> I can take care of myself, no matter what.
> 
> I have the right to be, and can be, healthier than those around me.
> 
> I have the right to trust others who earn my trust.
> 
> I have the right to terminate conversations for any reason.
> 
> It is OK to be relaxed, playful and frivolous.
> 
> I have a right to expect honesty from others.
> 
> I have the right to change and grow.
> 
> I have the right to follow my own path.
> 
> *I have the right to be happy.*
> 
> ------
> 
> Once again, a bit long but worth a read. I truly believe every human being deserves these rights. Once I started implementing them into my daily life, friction was caused amongst my family members, because they were so used to me doing whatever they said and never standing up for myself.
> 
> It takes a while to truly believe these rights, I know I'm still struggling too.
> 
> But every day try to implement one of them. Soon you will believe that you are worthy of these rights as well.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> http://www.unhinderedliving.com/personalrights.html


Old post, but so, so good


----------



## extremly

I buy low
I sell high
I accept reality as it is
I accept myself as I am
I am entitled to my emotions
I am entitled to make mistakes
I am entitled to my desires
I am entitled to my expectations
I must provide value to others 
Others must provide value to me


----------



## pied vert

I just reread this after a conversation with my mother with whom I still live, who I continue to live with out of fear of being on my own and fear of her disowning me if I move out, fear of her disowning me if I tell her about my lack of religion and my nonreligious partner, fear of her guilting me all the time for not getting married to a religious person, who I continue to live with despite immense anger with her for the horrible things she's called me and my friends, and for trying to stop me from ever leaving the house and telling me I'm not capable of doing that or anything to take care of myself. Holy ****, every single one of these was violated for me today, and basically is every day. This cheered me up and made me more confident.


----------

